
Ask HN: Environmental impact of the COVID-19 Lockdown? - kempbellt
Has anyone, or is anyone, taking into account the environmental impact of the global response to COVID-19?<p>Reduction is cars on the road. Cancelled flights. Many restaurants and bars are closed. Cancelled events. And the list goes on.<p>I am spitballing factors here, but I am curious what our current CO2 emissions are and if it is measurable in any real way.<p>Curious if anyone has a take on this.
======
jaclaz
Check the ESA Satellite imagery here (Northern Italy) to visually appreciate
what has changed (this is mainly about nitrogen dioxide):

[https://www.esa.int/ESA_Multimedia/Videos/2020/03/Coronaviru...](https://www.esa.int/ESA_Multimedia/Videos/2020/03/Coronavirus_nitrogen_dioxide_emissions_drop_over_Italy)

------
pwg
There have already been multiple items here over the past weeks indicating
that China's CO2 emissions dropped tremendously after Wuhan and the
surrounding areas went into their lockdown.

Measurable, yes, some of the items linked to satellite imagery showing before
and after results and it was quite obviously measurable.

------
probinso
It will likely result in some very interesting studies, like that of Marine
Life in the North Atlantic after the attacks on New York during September
11th.

